# Stick Marsh 8/14/08



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

report.

nothing. water is high, fish are deep, i like skinny salty water.
beer was good, truck and boat sustained heavy dusting. 20.00 at the car wash. home at 0100. daddy is tired.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

you let me know next time your gonna be out there.


----------

